# Fieseler Fi156 Storch



## Snautzer01 (Feb 16, 2015)

VM873 - This was with 84 Group CS. 

















Condor Legion, Spain

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 16, 2015)




----------



## Gnomey (Feb 21, 2015)

Good shots! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 30, 2015)

This one seems to have quite a hang over....

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 30, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 15, 2015)

emblem = Flak Korps II

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 15, 2015)




----------



## razor1uk (May 15, 2015)

Snautzer01 said:


> This one seems to have quite a hang over....



The blurred photo of the 'repairman' looks like a shorter haired 'The Hoff', otherwise nice thread for the storks, I also like the Zeltbahn tent in the 1st post too.


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 17, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 18, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 18, 2015)

Rumanian Fi156

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 18, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 20, 2015)

Red Cross (notice civilians) 

Can read somebody first part of text?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 24, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 24, 2015)

Great shots! Keep them coming!


----------



## Wurger (May 25, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 23, 2015)

French 







JG51 - Konrad Bauer - Winter 1942/43

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 23, 2015)




----------



## Gnomey (Jun 23, 2015)

Good shots! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 21, 2015)




----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 21, 2015)




----------



## Wurger (Aug 23, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 6, 2015)




----------



## Wurger (Sep 6, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 21, 2015)

With kufen ski


----------



## Wurger (Sep 21, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 23, 2016)




----------



## Wurger (Jan 23, 2016)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 26, 2016)

Interesting series of pictures, collecting wounded from Meschkowo 1943 ( see Wiki Moskowski – Wikipedia )
See also the thread the Fw58 "Weihe" Focke-Wulf Fw58 "Weihe"


----------



## Wurger (Jan 26, 2016)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 9, 2016)




----------



## Wurger (Mar 9, 2016)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 14, 2016)




----------



## Wurger (Sep 14, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 14, 2016)

Good shots!


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 14, 2016)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 20, 2017)

Hungarian Airforce


----------



## Wurger (Jan 20, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Jan 20, 2017)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 16, 2019)

INDOCHINE AVION Avion, Indochine, c. 1950. Tirage 16,5 x 21,5 cm Tirage argen | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 16, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 4, 2019)

Foto Soldaten der Luftwaffe am Fieseler Storch Fi 165 Flugzeug mit Kennung NE ! | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 4, 2019)




----------



## stug3 (Mar 4, 2019)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 4, 2019)

According to OSHA, a coworker is supposed to be holding the ladder...err...motorcycle!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 5, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Mar 7, 2019)

Good stuff!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 13, 2019)

I'm guessing the guy in white is the mechanic and the guy to his left wearing a very P.O.'d look is not too happy with his performance


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 13, 2019)

Well, the guy sitting on the strut seems to be amused at whatever is going on


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 8, 2019)

Altes Foto deutscher Flugzeug / Fi 156 Fieseler Storch 2. WK / 1942 | eBay

notice the use op the cover for top of cockpit to disguise black cross

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 8, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 9, 2019)

Orig. Foto - Flugzeug Fieseler Fi 156 Storch mit Schneetarn - Luftwaffe | eBay

Ambulance

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 9, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 22, 2019)

FOTO - FLUGZEUG - Unbekannt - unknown - TOP - DM-SHG !!!!!!!!!!! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 23, 2019)

Foto, Luftwaffe, Flugzeug, Fieseler Fi 156 Storch, Smalyavichy, Russland | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 21, 2019)

Foto, Fieseler Fi 156 Storch wird verladen, Hafen Palermo, Italien, e | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 21, 2019)

Foto, Fieseler Fi 156 Storch wird verladen, Hafen Palermo, Italien, c | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jul 21, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 21, 2019)

Foto, Fieseler Fi 156 Storch wird verladen, Hafen Palermo, Italien, a | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jul 21, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 22, 2019)

Nice shots!


----------



## nuuumannn (Jul 23, 2019)

Snautzer01 said:


> FOTO - FLUGZEUG - Unbekannt - unknown - TOP - DM-SHG !!!!!!!!!!! | eBay



That's a DDR registered L-60 Brigadyr.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 7, 2019)

Foto Fotografie Wehrmacht Flugzeug Kurierflugzeug Kennung Technik WK II Soldaten | eBay

Clear view of size balken kreuz

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 7, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 19, 2019)

3liB052/ Flugzeugfoto - Luftfahrt im Bild – Nr. B 52 – Fieseler Fi-156 C-3/Trop | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 19, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 22, 2019)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 24, 2019)

Photo : avion militaire | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 24, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 25, 2019)

FOTO - FLUGZEUG - PILOTEN-AUSBILD. "1945" - Offiziere - Selt. FLIEGER - Fi 156 | eBay

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 6, 2019)

Q604 Foto Wehrmacht Luftwaffe Flugzeug Storch Fi156 super Kennung Emblem ! | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 6, 2019)

Q607 Foto Wehrmacht Luftwaffe Flugzeug Storch Fi156 Kennung Wappen emblem | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 26, 2019)

2. Panzer - Div. Wehrmacht : TOP ! Sanitäts Flugzeug Fieseler Storch Westen 40/1 | eBay
2. Panzer - Div. Wehrmacht : TOP ! Sanitäts Flugzeug Fieseler Storch Westen 40/2 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 27, 2019)

Stadionfliegerfoto | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Oct 27, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 25, 2019)

Foto Pilot der Luftwaffe im Fi 156 Aufklärer Flugzeug mit laufendem Propeller ! | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Nov 25, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 27, 2019)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 16, 2019)

Farbdia 6 Luftwaffe Fieseler Storch Flugzeug Flugplatz Dia Negativ | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 18, 2020)

0211 Foto Flugzeug Fieseler Fi-156 Storch Beute englische Markierungen Kennung | eBay

Fi156C-7, Maintained in flying condition at Farnborough until 1955, when it was grounded, due to lack of spare parts , s/n VP546 RAF, c/n 475081

©ROYAL AIR FORCE MUSEUM 20153c.1961 To RAF Bircham Newton, Norfolk until that base closed Dec 1962.At this location by March 1961.c.1963 To RAF Coltishall, Norfolk. Photo there c.1965 -Captive Luftwaffe (009336) p.26 as GM + A K. Also Veteran & Vintage Aircraft (002064) p.11; Control Column Oct 68 p.9 (1963 photo).c.1969 Whilst at Coltishall the aircraft was considered for acquisition by the then resident Battle of Britain Memorial Flight (BBMF) but after evaluation was not adopted due to lack of manpower. The airframe was X-rayed, showing it to be in good condition, the fabric removed and a start made on restoring the aircraft to airworthy condition.Jun73To RAF St Athan for Historic Aircraft Collection, still as GM + AK. Restoration, potentially to airworthy condition,began c.1976. Photo: Control Column Nov/Dec 77 p.181. Photo as of Sep 75 -Air Extra 13 p.36 (uncoded at this stage). Aeroplane Monthly Apr 85 p.170 notes that this restoration had subjected the aircraft to `an over enthusiastic strip to the last (unidentified) nut and bolt' which took around four years to re-assemble from c.1983. Photo as of 1983: FlyPast Nov 83 -largely re-assembled and awaiting recovering. Also FlyPast April 1985 p.61.06 April 89 To Aerospace Museum Cosford on run-down of St Athan collection. Colour photo, 10 Jun 89 -Aeroplane Monthly Sep 90 p.519. Also War Prizes –The Album p.105. Remains on display at Cosford. TEXT -ANDREW SIMPSON

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 18, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 21, 2020)

ORIGINAL FOTO FLUGZEUG EX FIESELER STORCH HANOI 1946 | eBay

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 21, 2020)




----------



## fubar57 (Jan 21, 2020)

If the aircraft is in Indochina it would probably be the French built version, the Morane-Saulnier MS.505 Criquet


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 6, 2020)

FOTO FLUGZEUG FIESELER STORCH IN US FARBEN | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 6, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 10, 2020)

Foto Afrika Korps Fi. 156 Flugzeug General Rommel Wappen Luftwaffe 2.(H)/14 Camo | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 10, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Feb 13, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 27, 2020)

Foto WK2 Afrikakorps Flugzeug FI 156 Kennung 97+NM - #1 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 27, 2020)

Foto WK2 Afrikakorps Flugzeug FI 156 Kennung 97+NM #1 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 27, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 28, 2020)

Orig. Foto - Flugzeug Fieseler Fi 156 Storch mit Schneekufen - Luftwaffe | eBay

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 28, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Feb 29, 2020)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 15, 2020)

Q119 Foto Wehrmacht Luftwaffe Flugzeug Fi156 Storch TOP ! | eBay

Notice ground anchor

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 15, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 21, 2020)

FOTO FLUGZEUG EX FIESELER FI 156 STORCH | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Mar 21, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Mar 23, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 28, 2020)

Foto WH LW Flugzeug Plan Fieseler Fi 156 Storch Kennung BP+OW Wintertarn camo | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 28, 2020)

That's an excellent photo.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 4, 2020)

#415 Orig. Foto Flugzeug Mechaniker 2.WK Motor Fieseler Storch Fi-156 Kanzel | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 4, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 9, 2020)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 13, 2020)

FOTO FLUGZEUG EX FIESELER FI 156 STORCH IN GRENOBLE | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 15, 2020)

Flugzeug Fieseler Storch landet in Berlin Straße unter den Linden | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 15, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 2, 2020)

2 fotos rumänische Flugzeuge, gebirgsjäger soldat | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 2, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 12, 2020)

Foto 1942 Ostfront Fiseler Storch Sanitäts Maschine Fieseler Fi 156 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 17, 2020)

World War II WW2 German Aircraft Fieseler Fi 156 Storch Original Photo #1 | eBay

Captured

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 17, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 31, 2020)

Foto Flugzeug Fieseler Storch Sani Medical Airplane Bruch 18.Panzer Division HvP | eBay

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 31, 2020)

Foto Flugzeug Fieseler Storch Sani Medical Airplane Kennung Panzer Peretes Wjasm | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 31, 2020)

Fotos Flugzeug Fieseler Fi156 Sani Medical Airplane 18.Panzer Wjasma Ostfr PL+NI | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Aug 31, 2020)




----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 31, 2020)

With the thumb.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 7, 2020)

Deutsches Flugzeug Fieseler Storch FI 156 Detailfoto Cockpit Armaturenbrett etc. | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 7, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 3, 2020)

Børge Haaes dias - Nationalmuseets Samlinger Online


A German Fl 156 Storch aircraft, which made an emergency landing between Lundtofte and Brede in the days after the liberation. On board were three German officers who came from the Baltic countries. Freedom fighters with neighborhoods in Brede overpainted the German hallmark with the word Brede


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 3, 2020)

Frihedsmuseets fotoarkiv - Nationalmuseets Samlinger Online


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 3, 2020)

Frihedsmuseets fotoarkiv - Nationalmuseets Samlinger Online

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 3, 2020)

Frihedsmuseets fotoarkiv - Nationalmuseets Samlinger Online


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 3, 2020)

Frihedsmuseets fotoarkiv - Nationalmuseets Samlinger Online


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 3, 2020)

Frihedsmuseets fotoarkiv - Nationalmuseets Samlinger Online


----------



## Wurger (Oct 3, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 3, 2020)

Frihedsmuseets fotoarkiv - Nationalmuseets Samlinger Online

Beldringe flyveplads d. 5/5. 1945 The RAF arrives


----------



## Wurger (Oct 3, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 3, 2020)

Frihedsmuseets fotoarkiv - Nationalmuseets Samlinger Online

Beldringe flyveplads d. 5/5. 1945 The RAF arrives


----------



## Wurger (Oct 3, 2020)




----------



## fubar57 (Oct 8, 2020)

Good ones. Those are some pretty impressive helmets in Post #127

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 11, 2020)

Nice shots!


----------



## cammerjeff (Oct 16, 2020)

Field Maint! I love the work stand!

WW2 Photo Archive

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 15, 2020)

Original Foto WK2, Nordfront, Fieseler Storch | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 15, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 16, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 21, 2020)

Foto, Luftwaffe, Sanitätsflugzeug, Fieseler Fi 156 Storch, , (RB) 21289 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Nov 21, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 23, 2020)

Foto Fieseler Storch Fi 156 Flugzeuge der Luftwaffe Rotes Kreuz Kennung ! | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 23, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 24, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 28, 2020)

Foto, Luftwaffe, Flugzeug, Fieseler Fi 156, Russland, Ort rückseitig, (RB) | eBay

notice plane code underwing.


----------



## FowellBox (Nov 28, 2020)

I like the first picture but not with the censored swasticas', you cannot change history.
Brian

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 28, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 11, 2020)

Foto WK2 Fiesler Storch holt Besatzung hinter Feindlinie Russland #31 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 11, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 3, 2021)

Flugzeug mit Soldat der Luftwaffe, Wehrmacht, Malmi Finnland 1941 | eBay

1 of the 2 Fi156K-1 ( ST-112 and ST-113 ) Finland bought. Wknr 4231

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 3, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 28, 2021)

AVIATION PHOTO AVION EX FIESELER STORCH | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 28, 2021)




----------



## bdefen (Jan 28, 2021)

Far and away, one of my favorite airplanes! If I were a private pilot, and had the means ($$$), I'd have one.
Great post!!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 4, 2021)

*WWII photo- Captured German FIESELER Fi 156 Storch plane w/ RAF MARKINGS* | eBay

Nice markings start roundel french liasson

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 4, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 13, 2021)

Orig. Foto Pilot in Fieseler Fi 156 Storch Flugzeug Cockpit in Ukraine 1943 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 13, 2021)

Orig. Foto Pilot in Fieseler Fi 156 Storch Flugzeug Cockpit in Ukraine 1943 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 13, 2021)

Orig. Foto Fieseler Fi 156 Storch Flugzeug am Flugplatz TARUTINO Ukraine 1943 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 15, 2021)

Fieseler Fi 156 Storch Flugzeug Luftwaffe - Wehrmacht - Original Foto | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 21, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 23, 2021)

Fiseler Storch auf Ski Winterschlacht Narwa Front 1942 Feldwerkstatt beschriftet | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 2, 2021)

1 orginal flugzeug 002 | eBay

Strange enblem

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 2, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 3, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 13, 2021)

+ orig Foto Front Rot Kreuz Tarnung Weiss Ostfront 1943 Flugzeug Fi 156 ++ | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 13, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 17, 2021)

1203) Foto Flugzeug Fieseler Storch Fi156 Cockpit . | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 17, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 27, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 30, 2021)

Griechenland Fieseler Storch Me 109 Jagdgeschwader 77 , orig. Negative | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Apr 30, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 21, 2021)

ORIG GERMAN PRESS PHOTO 18X12cm Fieseler Fi 156 Storch 1938 REG D-IJGD | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for ORIG GERMAN PRESS PHOTO 18X12cm Fieseler Fi 156 Storch 1938 REG D-IJGD at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





1938 
D-IJGD

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Jun 23, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 25, 2021)

1942 Gen Richchie in captured Fieseler Storch Storch - I.W.M. photo 12 by 9cm | eBay
 

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1942 Gen Richchie in captured Fieseler Storch Storch - I.W.M. photo 12 by 9cm at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 30, 2021)

Legion Condor 3Staffel Jagdgruppe 88 Flugzeug Fieseler Storch Flugplatz Orzales | eBay


Finden Sie Top-Angebote für Legion Condor 3Staffel Jagdgruppe 88 Flugzeug Fieseler Storch Flugplatz Orzales bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 30, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 5, 2021)

REPRO Rumänien Rumänische Foto Technic 2WK ME109 HS129 IAR80 IAR39 JU52 JU87 134 | eBay


Entdecken Sie REPRO Rumänien Rumänische Foto Technic 2WK ME109 HS129 IAR80 IAR39 JU52 JU87 134 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





YR-DNA

Rumania

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 5, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 6, 2021)

REPRO Rumänien Rumänische Foto Technic 2WK ME109 HS129 IAR80 IAR39 JU52 JU87 137 | eBay


Entdecken Sie REPRO Rumänien Rumänische Foto Technic 2WK ME109 HS129 IAR80 IAR39 JU52 JU87 137 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





YR-STO

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 6, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 6, 2021)

REPRO Rumänien Rumänische Foto Technic 2WK ME109 HS129 IAR80 IAR39 JU52 JU87 135 | eBay


Entdecken Sie REPRO Rumänien Rumänische Foto Technic 2WK ME109 HS129 IAR80 IAR39 JU52 JU87 135 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





YR-MSO

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 6, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 29, 2021)

Repro Foto vom Farbdia no Original 10x15cm Flugzeug Fieseler Storch Südrussland | eBay


Entdecken Sie Repro Foto vom Farbdia no Original 10x15cm Flugzeug Fieseler Storch Südrussland in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Colour wounded

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 29, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 31, 2021)

Foto Estland Narva (deut.Narwa)1942 Werkstatt+Flugzeug Fi-156+Winter+Kufen+orig. | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Estland Narva (deut.Narwa)1942 Werkstatt+Flugzeug Fi-156+Winter+Kufen+orig. in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 31, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 1, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 28, 2021)

Foto, Wk2, Aufklärungsflugzeug der Luftwaffe auf Kufen im Schnee (N)50229 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto, Wk2, Aufklärungsflugzeug der Luftwaffe auf Kufen im Schnee (N)50229 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





ski kufen

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 28, 2021)

Foto Estland Narva (deut.Narwa)1942 Werkstatt+Flugzeug Fi-156+Winter+Kufen+orig. | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Estland Narva (deut.Narwa)1942 Werkstatt+Flugzeug Fi-156+Winter+Kufen+orig. in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





ski kufen

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 28, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 16, 2021)

Org. Photo: Captured Luftwaffe Fi.156 Storch Recon Plane in British Markings!!! | eBay


Take care. Should you have an issue with any item sold I am of course open to communication to rectify any issues. DO NOT DUPLICATE OR COPY!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 16, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 22, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 15, 2021)

Foto Fieseler Storch Fi 156 Flugzeug der Luftwaffe mit abgedecktem Cockpit ... ! | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Fieseler Storch Fi 156 Flugzeug der Luftwaffe mit abgedecktem Cockpit ... ! in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





NV+GL

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 15, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 17, 2021)

FIESELER STORCH - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO-MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay


This original photo is from the collection of two of the most famous aviation authors, Chaz Bowyer and Philip Moyes. All photos are original prints from negatives, (not scanned copies), and they were printed between 1930-1970.



www.ebay.com





Morane Saulnier M.S. 500 Criquet

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 17, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 9, 2021)

Orig. Negativ Flugzeug Luftwaffe Legion Condor Fieseler Storch Fi 156 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Negativ Flugzeug Luftwaffe Legion Condor Fieseler Storch Fi 156 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Spain 46-1

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 9, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 25, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 31, 2022)

WK2 Fieseler Storch / Arado 76 SPORNRAD 290x110 Gerät-Nr. 2201D | eBay


Entdecken Sie WK2 Fieseler Storch / Arado 76 SPORNRAD 290x110 Gerät-Nr. 2201D in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Tail wheel


----------



## Wurger (Jan 31, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Feb 6, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 11, 2022)

Foto,Ägypten,Afrika,Fieseler Fi.156 Storch,Jäger,Kennung,Flugzeug,camo,Tarn,RAR! | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto,Ägypten,Afrika,Fieseler Fi.156 Storch,Jäger,Kennung,Flugzeug,camo,Tarn,RAR! in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





GB+?? Afrika squiggle cammo 4-9-1942 ( Thursday )

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 11, 2022)

Foto,Ägypten,Afrika,Fieseler Fi.156 Storch,Jäger,Sigel,Orden,Abzeichen,camo,Tarn | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto,Ägypten,Afrika,Fieseler Fi.156 Storch,Jäger,Sigel,Orden,Abzeichen,camo,Tarn in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Afrika squiggle cammo trading

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 11, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Feb 13, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## nuuumannn (Feb 13, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


>



Guy on the right: "Ok, I got this chocolate and two boxes of cigarettes in the back of the Storch..."
Guy on the left: "Ok, I got this bottle of Italian champagne. Gimme your cigarettes, the chocolate and your pistol and belt buckle and we'll call it a deal..."

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 13, 2022)

I tried to follow the red arrows; got dizzy and fell down

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 15, 2022)

Czechoslovak Air Force














WWII: FI 156 STORCH MONOPLANE B&W PHOTOGRAPH | eBay


FI 156 STORCH MONOPLANE. B&W PHOTOGRAPH.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 15, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Feb 17, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 30, 2022)

Ambulance red cross ski Kufen


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 30, 2022)

H1+QP - Uffz. Moses














Foto WK II Flugzeug FI 156 - H1+QP - Uffz. Moses #74 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto WK II Flugzeug FI 156 - H1+QP - Uffz. Moses #74 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 30, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 3, 2022)

Ambulance red cross Panzer Pionier Btl. 13 Rot Kreuz Fieseler Storch Wintertarn vor Stalingrad














Panzer Pionier Btl. 13 Rot Kreuz Fieseler Storch Wintertarn vor Stalingrad 14 PD | eBay
 

Entdecken Sie Panzer Pionier Btl. 13 Rot Kreuz Fieseler Storch Wintertarn vor Stalingrad 14 PD in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 3, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 23, 2022)

Captured beute French NAvy Regensburg March 1945





















Original WWII Snapshot Photograph Set of 2 Captured German Storch May 1945 | eBay


Original, very good condition. Writing on the back; as seen in pictures.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 23, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 26, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 21, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Orig. Negativ Flugzeug Luftwaffe Legion Condor Fieseler Storch Fi 156 | eBay
> 
> 
> Entdecken Sie Orig. Negativ Flugzeug Luftwaffe Legion Condor Fieseler Storch Fi 156 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!
> ...


Spain 46-1 condor














Wehrmacht Flugzeug Legion Condor Spanien Original Foto | eBay


Entdecken Sie Wehrmacht Flugzeug Legion Condor Spanien Original Foto in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 21, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 23, 2022)

red cross SF+??

















Fieseler Fi-156 Storch Sanitätsflugzeug Luftwaffe Rotkreuz Wehrmacht Foto 2.WK | eBay
Rot Kreuz Fieseler Fi-156 Storch Sanitätsflugzeug Luftwaffe – Foto 2.WK SELTEN | eBay
Rot Kreuz / Sanitäts LKW bei Verwundetentransport mit Fieseler Storch Fi 156 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 23, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 2, 2022)

Neil Ritchie - Wikipedia in captured Fieseler Storch















1942 Desert War - Gen Richchie in captured Fieseler Storch -W.O. photo 12 by 9cm | eBay


1942 Desert War - Gen Richchie in captured Fieseler Storch -W.O. photo 12 by 9cm Lieut. General Ritchie is here seen in the cockpit of hisplane, which is a Fiesler Storch machine with British markings. In the event of being attacked General Ritchie would act as gunner. 24.6.1942 a War office...



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 2, 2022)




----------



## nuuumannn (Jul 3, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> in captured Fieseler Storch



"Don't worry old boy, if I run out of ammunition I'll throw my bluddy medals at him..."

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 9, 2022)

KH+YB Schneekufen ski















Foto Fi 156 Flugzeug KH+YB der Luftwaffe mit Schneekufen im Winter im Osten ... | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Fi 156 Flugzeug KH+YB der Luftwaffe mit Schneekufen im Winter im Osten ... in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 9, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 11, 2022)

CB+1Q CB+TQ ?














Flugzeug Fi 156 Fieseler Storch Kennung CB+1Q Libyen 1941 DAK Afrikakorps #13 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Flugzeug Fi 156 Fieseler Storch Kennung CB+1Q Libyen 1941 DAK Afrikakorps #13 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 11, 2022)

CB✙TQ from Squadron in action. Note the lack of small dark dot under the rear window though it could be a different aircraft with the same code


----------



## Wurger (Aug 11, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 13, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 6, 2022)

G8+YX Kurland Front 1944 visit 4.Panzer-Division














Foto-Negativ: Fieseler Storch Militär-Flugzeug G8 + YX an der Kurland-Front 1944 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto-Negativ: Fieseler Storch Militär-Flugzeug G8 + YX an der Kurland-Front 1944 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 6, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 27, 2022)

Schneekufen ski DH+MX Russland Winter Kessel Fieseler Storch Fi 156 Wintertarnung Panjewagen














Z240 Russland Winter Kessel Fieseler Storch Fi 156 Wintertarnung Panjewagen TOP | eBay


Entdecken Sie Z240 Russland Winter Kessel Fieseler Storch Fi 156 Wintertarnung Panjewagen TOP in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 27, 2022)




----------

